
Four Year Old SourceTree Dark Theme Feature Request - jacobcohen11
https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREEWIN-2351
======
jacobcohen11
I commented on this ticket over a year ago, and frequently get updates about
how other users are switching over to other platforms due to this issue. The
comments are highly enjoyable in sharing our frustration with the lack of
response from Atlassian.

